# I'm so confused, please help!



## Ginger21

So I posted last week about my ovulation test (did because of sore boobs but never had a positive in over 2 years). 

Well this weekend the boobs just got worse and I was off my food and crampy. I didn't feel 'right' but thought I was going to have another really horrific period. 

I took a strip test that I keep to test every month and every month it's always been negative but I was on the loo and decided to do it anyway. I was absolutely shocked out of my mind to see a very faint line! 

So I rushed to order a first response test as I had read these are the best for finding out as early as possible (I have really irregular AF so it's impossible to know when to expect things or when they're late etc.)

This is my result (below). Now the leaflet and the test both say right line only negative, left and right positive and I've googled other people FRER pics and they all have the fainter one on the left...But mine is the opposite! 

So is my test a little dodgy and the wrong way around inside?? Or do I have a really strong positive and a really faint control line? 

Any help I would really appreciate I'm overthinking so much right now!


----------



## HopefulPony

It could be either - when was your last AF? Could be that you’re very pregnant and you’ve got a dye stealer or it could be that the test is the wrong way around. Hopefully it isn’t a dodgy test - do you have another that you could do?


----------



## Ginger21

HopefulPony said:


> It could be either - when was your last AF? Could be that you’re very pregnant and you’ve got a dye stealer or it could be that the test is the wrong way around. Hopefully it isn’t a dodgy test - do you have another that you could do?

Thank you 

The first day of my last AF was 13/11 and it was 14 days, so stopped on 27/11. I couldn't predict my next if I tried, I track on 3 different apps and they all give me completely different AF due dates with the exact same data and none of them ever get it right as they're so unpredictable.

I bought a 2 pack so going to do the other tomorrow with FMU and hopefully that will give me some reassurance.


----------



## HopefulPony

Good luck for tomorrow’s test, I hope it gives you some clarity. I think probably the test strip is the wrong way round. Hopefully it’s a BFP!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Ginger21

I think it must be the wrong way round on both :confused: as the right line is faint on this one too! But it's definitely darker than the one last night.

Going to try and call the GP today and see if they will confirm for me [-o&lt;


----------



## Ginger21

Some reason the pic wouldn't upload to my reply


----------



## salamander91

I think it's unlikely that both tests are the wrong way around. It's possible your last AF wasn't really AF. Some women do bleed in pregnancy. Either way it's a bfp! Congratulations :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely positive. Congratulations!!


----------



## Loulou04

Congratulations  that’s definitely positive…..looks like you didn’t need that surge after all x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Definitely positive. You’re probably more pregnant than you realise :D


----------



## tdog

Looks like your very pregnant congratulations:) :happydance: xx


----------



## HopefulPony

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I got that at 5 weeks pregnant. Are u sure ure last AF was definitely AF. 
Have u tried a different brand to see if that's also giving u a line stealer. 
There's a good chance u cud be more pregnant than you think. Some womon do have bleeding in pregnancy. 
U cud try the digital with weeks indicator. When I had line stealer like ure the digital gave me a 3+ which means 5 or more weeks. 
I really don't think the strips wud be the wrong way around in both tests hon. 
Either way congratulations


----------



## Ginger21

Suggerhoney said:


> I got that at 5 weeks pregnant. Are u sure ure last AF was definitely AF.
> Have u tried a different brand to see if that's also giving u a line stealer.
> There's a good chance u cud be more pregnant than you think. Some womon do have bleeding in pregnancy.
> U cud try the digital with weeks indicator. When I had line stealer like ure the digital gave me a 3+ which means 5 or more weeks.
> I really don't think the strips wud be the wrong way around in both tests hon.
> Either way congratulations

Thank you for your reply hun. I've had suspected endo and complications for several years but only got referred and interim treatment last year with painkillers and meds because there's a huge wait list to be seen ATM, so my AF are so unpredictable and heavy and all over the place. The last one wasn't light by anymeans, sorry for the TMI but lots of clotting and pain. 
I rang and spoke with the docs this morning because I'm on quite alot of meds that I'm not sure are safe during pregnancy (turns out most of them aren't) and they're booking me straight in with the midwife for a dating scan because they agree I could be further than I think. 
I'm currently isolating (damn covid!) So I can't go out and get more tests and I really don't want to mention anything to family yet (with my complications we're worried about MCs) so I've ordered some online due to be delivered today. I've gone from CB digital so it should take the guess work out! Will hopefully update soon


----------



## tdog

Ginger21 said:


> Thank you for your reply hun. I've had suspected endo and complications for several years but only got referred and interim treatment last year with painkillers and meds because there's a huge wait list to be seen ATM, so my AF are so unpredictable and heavy and all over the place. The last one wasn't light by anymeans, sorry for the TMI but lots of clotting and pain.
> I rang and spoke with the docs this morning because I'm on quite alot of meds that I'm not sure are safe during pregnancy (turns out most of them aren't) and they're booking me straight in with the midwife for a dating scan because they agree I could be further than I think.
> I'm currently isolating (damn covid!) So I can't go out and get more tests and I really don't want to mention anything to family yet (with my complications we're worried about MCs) so I've ordered some online due to be delivered today. I've gone from CB digital so it should take the guess work out! Will hopefully update soon

Oh sorry you've been going through a load of crap but on a plus note I can't wait to see your next test :) and yey for getting referred for a scan xx


----------



## gigglebox

Any update??


----------



## Ginger21

Hi lovelies, I'm so sorry for the delay in update. I had the scan and confirmed 1 little bean where it should be and a little heart beat. It's been complication after complication ever since though :( 

By the scan dates I'm now 10 weeks and Monday night I had a huge bleed in the middle of the night. Was advised to go to A&E, which I did but after waiting 3.5 hours in tears and pain and not even seeing the triage nurse for an assessment I had to walk out and get myself home to be more comfortable. I called my GP first thing yesterday morning who have got me the earliest appointment with the GAU and another scan, but I'm honestly not hopeful at all :cry:
The doctor told me in the meantime to take a pregnancy test today and tomorrow morning for reassurance but they're really faint positives. My OH is trying to be really great and reassuring that a positive is still a positive but I just have that feeling, and I would rather prepare for the worst and anything better is an amazing bonus. 
In the meantime it's just absolute mental torture.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Ginger21 said:


> Hi lovelies, I'm so sorry for the delay in update. I had the scan and confirmed 1 little bean where it should be and a little heart beat. It's been complication after complication ever since though :(
> 
> By the scan dates I'm now 10 weeks and Monday night I had a huge bleed in the middle of the night. Was advised to go to A&E, which I did but after waiting 3.5 hours in tears and pain and not even seeing the triage nurse for an assessment I had to walk out and get myself home to be more comfortable. I called my GP first thing yesterday morning who have got me the earliest appointment with the GAU and another scan, but I'm honestly not hopeful at all :cry:
> The doctor told me in the meantime to take a pregnancy test today and tomorrow morning for reassurance but they're really faint positives. My OH is trying to be really great and reassuring that a positive is still a positive but I just have that feeling, and I would rather prepare for the worst and anything better is an amazing bonus.
> In the meantime it's just absolute mental torture.

  
Thinking of you and praying for a good outcome :hugs:


----------



## Ginger21

Thank you for your prayers. They worked! I was crying, trembling wanting to vomit at my appointment today and we saw bubba moving around and still safe! I just broke down sobbing with relief! They can't find any obvious reason for the huge bleed and have said I'm further gone again now measuring 10+6!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news!


----------



## tdog

Oh my gosh my love that is fantastic news so happy to see this update :) happy and healthy 9 months well be less than that now :rofl: xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fab news x


----------



## Becca_89

Fantastic news! Read the last few days update at once, nearly sent me to tears! Congratulations xx


----------



## cheerios

Oh wow. Congrats! That sounds terrifying though. I hope you don't have any more bleeds and your pregnancy continues to progress without any more complications.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh hon I'm so happy all is well and it's always good when they put u forward a few extra days. 
I had some bleeding with my 5 month old son. I had a bleed at 6 weeks and had a scan the following day which showed baby and HB. 
No reason for the bleed was seen. 
But at 14+5 weeks I had another bleed and they did a internal examination and I had what they called a cervical erosion. Apparently its very common In pregnancy and can be easily agitated and bleed. 
I didn't have any more bleeding after that and my son is 5 months old now. 
An erosion is a blood vessel which we have loads of inside the cervix but sometimes they can pop outside and then anything from a bowel movement to sex can burst the vessel. 
So it's a bit like a nose bleed but down there instead. Hope that helps hon and I hope there will be no more bleeding now. 

Congratulations my lovely


----------



## Ginger21

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh hon I'm so happy all is well and it's always good when they put u forward a few extra days.
> I had some bleeding with my 5 month old son. I had a bleed at 6 weeks and had a scan the following day which showed baby and HB.
> No reason for the bleed was seen.
> But at 14+5 weeks I had another bleed and they did a internal examination and I had what they called a cervical erosion. Apparently its very common In pregnancy and can be easily agitated and bleed.
> I didn't have any more bleeding after that and my son is 5 months old now.
> An erosion is a blood vessel which we have loads of inside the cervix but sometimes they can pop outside and then anything from a bowel movement to sex can burst the vessel.
> So it's a bit like a nose bleed but down there instead. Hope that helps hon and I hope there will be no more bleeding now.
> 
> Congratulations my lovely

Thank you so much for this, it's really reassuring! 

We had our dating scan last week and an appointment with the consultant. Baby is doing fine, it's just me suffering! They're worried I may have a low lying placenta because I'm bleeding everytime I do anything, like lift something or push a shopping trolley, so they have put me on complete rest until they can check at 20 week scan. Also had an internal exam and the doc noticed something abnormal on my cervix so I've been referred for an urgent colposcopy and biopsy. 
We finally told our families though and it felt so lovely to celebrate and it not be a secret anymore


----------



## BSelck24

What an amazing story! Praying the rest of your pregnancy calms down, but what a miracle! Congrats!!


----------

